# Not your normal planted tank fish!!56k+



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey everyone, 
I am starting to get pretty into this planted tank thing but I don't house the normal occupants in my planted aquarium..let me know what you think

first off starting low and working up the scale 
7" fei feng or prochilodus








then my 2 4" clown loaches








my 16" fire eel








12" florida gar








16" royal clown knife









and the king of the tank
my 14" black arowana


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

wow, so how big is that tank? It looks great.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks its a 220. 72x24x30


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I see you like the* BIG* fish :first:


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Classic... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

love the pattern on the clown loaches!!!


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks everyone!! yeah big fish are my passion but I have alot of the small ones as well!!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm not a 'big fish' expert but. I would think you would want to go with hearty species of plants. There are allot of choices in the anubias family, with various leaf shapes and sizes. Another good one would be various crinum plants "crinum thaianum" "crinum natans" etc. As for stem plants some of the larger leaved bacopa's 'might' be sturdy enough. Not sure how bad your guys are for digging. It will definitly be a challenge but, it should be do-able. After all most people say you can't do a planted cichlid tank and heres proof it can.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...268-planted-mbuna-tank.html?highlight=cichlid

Not sure what you could do for foreground. If you are *loaded* you could cover it with "anubias pygmy nana" but holy hanna that would be expensive  I'm not sure if I'm helping any, or telling you stuff you allready know, but I'm sure people on this forum will know more. Very cool fish though!


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

I already have most of the plants that you mentioned. I have gravel for substrate so I am limited on what I can plant in the gravel. I have my anubias and java fersn tied to my driftwood and some italian vals swords and wenditti in my gravel. here is a full shot from a while ago


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Thats an impressive driftwood. Now that I see the whole tank veiw it looks good and I see what plants you have. I looks like your fish aren't that bad at digging. Tank definatly looks good! with an impressive array of fish. All I'd say is that you could use a little more of what plants you allready have.


----------



## Rand (Jan 23, 2005)

I love your vast tank and its occupants.

Why not try adding more driftwood covered with mosses to add more green in the tank or tie mosses to the existing driftwood you have. There are different kinds of mosses out there: my personal favorite is Spiky Moss and Xmas Moss. If you can grow the plants you have now, then growing mosses is simple, and they also have the same light requirement.

Randall


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

I am currently already adding moss. I have java moss to start but I would like to add some different kinds as well. I don't want to add anymore driftwood due to the size these fish reach. I need alot of tank space. thanks for the suggestions and compliments.

Justin


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

hmmm, You might want to keep watch over the Fei Feng for plant nibbling activities. That's a vegetarian I think.

Regards

Stan


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

my fei feng has pretty well turned into a carnivor. he eats some alge but mostly pellets and the frozen foods I feed my other fish. thanks for the heads up though.


----------

